# M/f 1650



## dewey (Mar 27, 2015)

trying to attempt restore of a M/F 1650, need shafting and couplers from engine to hydro unit and all splined pulleys for pto. anyone had this made, what about the cowl and floor plastic? this ol' girl runs super now , has been sitting for 6 years, its drives and operates just somebody cobbled up the shafting.


----------

